# Has anyone had the endoscopy of the stomach?



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

also known as EGD--I guess you are on IV sedation and then they put this tube down your throat. It sounds really gross--anyone have it done and is it as bad as it sounds?


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

I had it done.They start an IV to replace your fluids, they give you painkiller and tranquilizer through it. They give you oxygen through tubes in your nose. After that was going the doctor sprayed some stuff in my mouth to numb my throat, for the endoscope, and then they...I woke up in the recovery room







Its no big deal, good luck


----------



## LKCdude (Feb 28, 2002)

Hey! I have had 2 done. They aren't that bad. What they normally give you in concious sedation- where you technically are awake and responsive- but you are also really knocked out and as far as you know-unconcious. When I had my 2nd one done in December- I've heard this is really uncommon- but I woke up a couple times. Fortunately- they spray your throat with numbing stuff so you don't even feel the tube. And after I woke up I was back asleep in less than 15 seconds so it was really not any big deal. Don't worry- it's not as bad as it sounds. After the IV is in- the worst part is over with!! Good Luck- and let me know how it turns out!! ~Lisa~


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I had one done. It was a breeze.Don't stress about it because it is fine. I don't remember anything except them spraying something in my throat and then I woke up in the recovery room!I am getting ready to have an Esophageal Manometry and I would much rather have the EGD. I wonder how bad an Esophageal Manometry really is? Maybe I should post that somewhere!Jleigh


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

It is pretty unpleasant.. I would give a link to my post about it but I don't want to scare you, it might not be as bad for you.They were "unsuccessful" getting it down me the first time. The second time, I tried getting it down without swallowing water along with it, and that went much better.I have problems with swallowing a lot of water (and air) on an empty stomach, so that was part of it


----------



## power88 (Nov 21, 2001)

I guess everyone feels differently toward this, like everything else. I only had it one time and this was in the early eighties. At that time, they were going to do it without sedation or anything. I couldn't go that route. They gave me Demerol and Valium as I recall. The Demerol is sort of awful. At least in my case I felt like I was floating off the table. But I had no pain and didn't remember anything. I awoke sitting in a chair in the waiting room and wasn't croggy or anything. Didn't even feel like I'd been asleep. but I suppose each time is different. There are people who have them frequently and it doesn't seem to bother them. I suggest you have someone drive you there and home and stay with you for a few hours at least. That's what they told me to do.


----------



## mrs d (Nov 19, 2001)

hi i had one no problem,was mildly sadated didnt know about anything until pulling the tube back out and that is pretty vague good luck you'll be fine i was petrified not as bad as you think!


----------

